# Bumpy Canter!



## equinehugger3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Today I just rode my new lease mare for the first time at a canter, and man was she bumpy! I'm usually pretty good at sitting back in the seat and not jostling (I ride Western), so it's actually something I could do for a long time.  I think I may be out of practice, actually. Do any of you have any suggestions on what I can do to make my ride smoother? Thanks!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 14, 2011)

Some horses just have a horrible canter. There was an Appaloosa mare I used to take lessons on who had a horrible canter, I used to dread riding her, not because she was mean or difficult or anything--just her canter was sssoooo rough.

That being said, if a horse can use their hind end more and stride out some, I've found that it's more comfortable than if they're just *barely* cantering along with their weight dumped on their front end. Your position may be off too, so a few lessons would help with both things. Also, Your horse may not be "on the bit" and if he's cantering around with his head in the air and his back hollow, it will make it quite uncomfortable for both you and him,

My Arab/Saddlebred mare has a rough canter in the arena, but when I canter her out in the fields or on the trail she is smoother because she strides out more and reaches down into the bridle.


----------



## equinehugger3 (Aug 14, 2011)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Some horses just have a horrible canter. There was an Appaloosa mare I used to take lessons on who had a horrible canter, I used to dread riding her, not because she was mean or difficult or anything--just her canter was sssoooo rough.
> 
> That being said, if a horse can use their hind end more and stride out some, I've found that it's more comfortable than if they're just *barely* cantering along with their weight dumped on their front end. Your position may be off too, so a few lessons would help with both things. Also, Your horse may not be "on the bit" and if he's cantering around with his head in the air and his back hollow, it will make it quite uncomfortable for both you and him,
> 
> My Arab/Saddlebred mare has a rough canter in the arena, but when I canter her out in the fields or on the trail she is smoother because she strides out more and reaches down into the bridle.


Yeah, now that I think about it, her head was flying all over the place. I'm actually starting lessons again this fall, taking English, but hopefully I can straighten it out by then. I also just remembered an article in HI or some other magazine about keeping your horse on the bit, so I'll definitely read that.  Thank you so much!


----------



## DuckyGurl (Aug 14, 2011)

And it could do with positioning as well. I rode an Arab that I thought had an awful canter. Once I figured out to use my feet as "anchors", it got a ton better. Good Luck!


----------



## equinehugger3 (Aug 14, 2011)

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> And it could do with positioning as well. I rode an Arab that I thought had an awful canter. Once I figured out to use my feet as "anchors", it got a ton better. Good Luck!


Thank you!  I'd just been reading some of my horse magazines (Looking for ways to school/train for gymkhana). All of that info was flashing through my as I could, mind as I bounced around in the saddle, so I watched my feet as best as I could, but I probably had a problem.  I'm really excited to get back to doing lessons so I have a bit of structure, and a lot of tips.  Thank you!  Bumpy canters like this aren't the most fun thing to do on a horse. :/


----------

